# Honda EU 22i Best oil to use



## Optomist (Feb 11, 2021)

My EU 22i should arrive this week and i have to order from Amazon as no one in this area stocks 10/30 , they stock 5/30 or 10/40 but i would prefer to get the right one . Amazon have Liquid Moly 10/30 or Repsol 10/30 , now i also read that brand new Honda generators should first have convention oil in it so I'm totally confused what to buy . Any advice would be very much appreciated .
https://www.amazon.es/.../B001NF.../ref=ox_sc_act_title_1...
https://www.amazon.es/.../B07DTL.../ref=ox_sc_act_title_1...


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

5W30 or 10W30 is fine, API service category SE or later. See page 50 of your manual.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I use a 5w40 oil in my bigger gensets. But it gets really hot here in the summer.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

5/30 is fine.
to the op what brands do they list in your area for oils?
do they list honda oil?


----------



## Optomist (Feb 11, 2021)

iowagold said:


> 5/30 is fine.
> to the op what brands do they list in your area for oils?
> do they list honda oil?


No Honda oil , Here it availability isnt at all good , mostly all only have either Repsol , Liquid Moly and Total , thats about it


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Optomist said:


> No Honda oil , Here it availability isnt at all good , mostly all only have either Repsol , Liquid Moly and Total , thats about it


Well if you're going to order oil online here's another possile option. I order AMSOIL all the time and it arrives quite fast here in Canada, but not sure how quickly US items would reach you. Most Honda engines like 10w30 but below is a link to their full synthetic oils, and you can decide along with recommendations found in your manual. Interesting reading, if not at the very least to learn about Oils for small engines. Synthetic oils are ok during break-in, it only takes a little longer to complete the process. Many performance engines/cars/motorcycles come factory filled with synthetics. Use alternating moderate loads for the first few hours. However, change out the first oil early (5-10 hrs) to remove the abundance of particles caused by the break-in process. Another cool tool to help extend engine life is the magnetic dipsticks/drain plugs that are available through iowagold, who responded in an earlier post. You will treasure your Honda like we all do. Keep us posted, Dutchy





4 Stroke Power Equipment: Shop Oil for 4 Stroke Equipment - AMSOIL


Shop for 4 Stroke Power Equipment at AMSOIL. Find the full line of premium AMSOIL products and buy online for delivery to your home.




www.amsoil.com


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

All depends where you live im guessing,, I live in the United Kingdom, so I just use 10W-40 semi synthetic oil all year round.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Is Amsoil really that good? I've heard a lot about it over the years and lots of people swear by it. I've never used it. I might give it a try.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

to the op what country are you in?


----------



## Optomist (Feb 11, 2021)

Im in Spain which is well behind the rest of Europe and certainly the US when it comes to buying things , there s not the selection or availability here for many things . Its common for people to order from the UK and pay to have things sent here , unfortunately now because if Brexit that's hit and miss due to customs so have to go with whatever's available on Amazon Spain . 
Have a magnetic dip stick coming from China , same ones available from UK suppliers but now reading that the magnetic ends fall off and can bugger up there oil scoop at the end of the con rod , hope its just someone trying to scare other users .


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea lots of hype on oil magnets falling apart!
just inspect the tip to make sure it is not cracked on the aluminum.
we have yet to have one bad!
there are over 600 in the fleet as of today.
every small engine has them as well as the trucks and heavy equipment have 3 or more on them.
drain plug on most and dip stick on the honda engines.

yea spain might be tricky for oils.

shell oil, Repsol , you should be able to find castrol at the speed shops.
but you might be ordering in from the larger cities stores.
so do you have an oil change place in your town or village??? or a tinker repair shop?
autoparts store??
hardware store??
most of those have engine oils.
and should be able to order in a case of your choice of brand of oil for you!


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Dutchy491 said:


> Synthetic oils are ok during break-in, it only takes a little longer to complete the process. Many performance engines/cars/motorcycles come factory filled with synthetics.


This is true. Synthetic oil is fine to use in a brand new engine. I don't know who started this whole idea that it's "bad" to use synthetic oil to break in an engine, *but it is totally false misinformation.* Look at new cars. Many are required to use certain weight oils that are not available in anything but synthetic. And they all come direct from the factory filled with the same.

Toyota for example, uses a 0W-16 oil in many of their new 4-cylinder engines. It ONLY comes in a full synthetic. My 2015 Jeep Grand Cherokee is equipped with the 5.7 HEMI V-8. It requires a 5W-20 that meets Chrysler spec MS-6395. That spec is not available in a non synthetic oil. These engines are all very sensitive to certain weight synthetic oils because they have VVT, (Variable Valve Timing). As well as MDS, (Multiple Displacement System).

Using the wrong type or weight oil in these new, modern engines can throw a code. And if internal problems developed in your engine, it could possibly void your warranty. And a piston sliding up and down inside a engine cylinder, doesn't know if it's in a Ferrari, or a Chinese Honda clone.

What's far more important is to change your oil frequently. And to use the correct weight that suits the temperature range your engine will be operating in.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup on the correct weight of the oil for your area!
we also like the zddp in our small engine oil...
and that can be added to any oil.

most of the time the synthetic oil is slicker than the dino oil..
that is why the statement on the break in time will be longer to set the rings...
these days the machining of the modern engines is spot on...
less of a time required to seat the rings...

now on a machine shop or home shop rebuild yea all the old school methods apply for sure.

the big thing is to get out the moly assembly lube that is used during the mfg process.
that stuff will cork up a filter fast in an oil filter engine.
and gets in the rings as well on a splash motor...

on the newer engines they have clear assy lube they have gone to on most engines for less trash in the oil filter.
that stuff is sticky like thicker stp but slick.
they now use that in race motors like f1 and nascar shops.

you can never change your oil too soon...
but too late is an issue!
on a gasoline engine if the oil is black that is a bad day...
if it is deep honey color you are ok!


----------



## Optomist (Feb 11, 2021)

Another strange request for knowledge , Yesterday i received my new EU 22i however unfortunately when i opened the box which showed absolutely no external sign of damage the inner packing box on top of the generator and the generator itself were both damaged . The generator case was distorted and a captive screw on the rear of the handle had snapped and so had another on the top left of the rear pane . I would have said the generator was dropped and landed upside down but as it shows absolutely no marks or any signs of anything coming into contact with it , i would think it would have been protected by the packaging however with no damage what so ever on the outer packaging and the same number stuck on the packaging label and the Generator it would indicate its the original box , cant se how its possible but but somehow this machine has certainly suffered a hard blow to the top rear area that didn't leave any marks 

The seller offered to send another or new side panels for me to replace . The item was expensive and i don't like the idea of having to do all that work on a brand new product however i urgently need it would work in its current condition as its basically cosmetic . I would like to know what is involved in changing outer covers and if it is a simple straight forward job .


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Wow, file a claim with the shipping company and vendor as soon as possible!


----------



## Optomist (Feb 11, 2021)

Cant be anything to do with the shipping company , the photos of the outer box show clearly couldn't have been done after being packed to ship . Somehow it got damaged then someone not noticing packed it for shipment either to the seller or from the seller to me .


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Optomist said:


> *Somehow it got damaged then someone not noticing packed it for shipment* either to the seller or from the seller to me.


I agree. This has nothing to do with the shipper. They, (Honda), packaged a damaged unit, pure and simple. That thing was dropped before it ever saw a box. Inexcusable.... Especially coming from Honda.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Optomist said:


> Cant be anything to do with the shipping company , the photos of the outer box show clearly couldn't have been done after being packed to ship . Somehow it got damaged then someone not noticing packed it for shipment either to the seller or from the seller to me .
> [/QUOTE
> _The *seller offered to send another* or new side panels for me to replace. _
> 
> Well if it were me, I'd get a complete new replacement, as aggravating as that would be. (keep a copy of the serial number) Better get it all switched now than have to file a claim later when some type of internal issue turns up. That sweet genny has possibly been dropped/tipped over prior to packaging and an employee just stuffed it into the box, see ya goodbye. The other possible explanation is that during assembly the fasteners where simply screwed too tightly, and during shipping they popped loose? Wow, keep us informed. Dutchy


----------



## Optomist (Feb 11, 2021)

The damage had to be from taking a hard knock , the casing itself was out of alignment from the impact and the two captive nuts were the plastic was broken away were in the same area . Seller has made arrangements to have it collected from delivery address in Spain and once back with them in Italy they will ship a replacement . Looks like its going to be a long wait and with bad weather forecast so looks like were going to have to suffer a day or two without electricity so going to have to take freezer food to friends and sit it out . This generator is actually a replacement to a EU10i bough from them a month ago , worked fine for 11 hours then died for no apparent reason , they have just received it and informed me that after examining it they found an earth nut had come undone which was the reason for no spark . When it was returned I decided i didn't have confidence in the EU10i after all the time i spent trying to find the fault so bought the EU22i from them while i waited for the EU 10i to reach them and get refunded , no way am i gong to buy a 3rd machine .


----------



## gLOVs7 (May 14, 2020)

Optomist said:


> My EU 22i should arrive this week and i have to order from Amazon as no one in this area stocks 10/30 , they stock 5/30 or 10/40 but i would prefer to get the right one . Amazon have Liquid Moly 10/30 or Repsol 10/30 , now i also read that brand new Honda generators should first have convention oil in it so I'm totally confused what to buy . Any advice would be very much appreciated .
> https://www.amazon.es/.../B001NF.../ref=ox_sc_act_title_1...
> https://www.amazon.es/.../B07DTL.../ref=ox_sc_act_title_1...


 I don't know what prices for you, put as the owner of a Honda 7000is, I figure the price difference is not worth NOT using Honda's own oil.

Fwiw; mymv.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Optomist said:


> Another strange request for knowledge , Yesterday i received my new EU 22i however unfortunately when i opened the box which showed absolutely no external sign of damage the inner packing box on top of the generator and the generator itself were both damaged . The generator case was distorted and a captive screw on the rear of the handle had snapped and so had another on the top left of the rear pane . I would have said the generator was dropped and landed upside down but as it shows absolutely no marks or any signs of anything coming into contact with it , i would think it would have been protected by the packaging however with no damage what so ever on the outer packaging and the same number stuck on the packaging label and the Generator it would indicate its the original box , cant se how its possible but but somehow this machine has certainly suffered a hard blow to the top rear area that didn't leave any marks
> 
> The seller offered to send another or new side panels for me to replace . The item was expensive and i don't like the idea of having to do all that work on a brand new product however i urgently need it would work in its current condition as its basically cosmetic . I would like to know what is involved in changing outer covers and if it is a simple straight forward job .


plain and simple "SEND IT BACK!"
not your problem... it is the seller and shippers problem...
and yes file a damage claim with the shipper.
it could to have been dropped and not show damage on the outside.
i would not trust a dropped gen set...
way too many things can get bent inside due to inertia.

so exactly who was the seller??
I hope it was a honda dealer and not a 3rd party.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Sometimes people receive a damaged unit and they return it in the packaging that came with the replacement unit. Is it possible that this generator was previously returned and the re-seller didn't realize it was damaged since the packaging looked new? You can usually tell by looking at how the manufacturer's product box was taped. If it appears to have been re-taped, you probably received a previously damaged/returned generator.


----------



## Optomist (Feb 11, 2021)

Its a Honda dealer and they will be sending me a replacement unfortunately although they arranged collection they wont send the replacement until they receive the damaged one back . I explained we have bad weather forecast so will be without any power for a while so its needed next week but not their problem , i have to wait for it to get to them then for the replacement to get to me , about 10 to 12 days in all . I sent them photos only an hour after it was delivered and explained that they will know from the shipper that its been collected but they arnt interested , not their problem , i have to wait . They did sugest i buy another as i did with the last one they sent which was faulty and they will refund me when it gets back to them . The previous one did get to them yesterday and they found the fault which was a manufacturing fault and refunded me .

The package had two plastic straps around it but looking at the photos i can see the tape on it is the dealers own tape . I didn't think they just had these packaged units delivered to then and sent them out without opening and checking so it didn't seem strange it has been closed with their tape , they did say the generators were drained of oil after testing for shipping .

It is obvious the generator wasn't damaged while in the packaging it was shipped in so had to be damaged when it was packed so its hard to understand why they didnt see the damage when they packed and sealed it , i did the moment i opened the top of the box .


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

It looks to me like the box was dropped flat upside down. That's how you get that kind of damage. The outer box would likely not show any damage under those circumstances.


----------



## Optomist (Feb 11, 2021)

Mystery deepens , the carriers who were supposed to have collected the generator have not turned up , been 3 days now so 3 more days we have to wait for replacement to be sent . When i messaged them to register my displeasure i mentioned that the generator being returned must have been seen by someone because it was sealed with their own personalized sticky tape so they had to be blind to not notice the damage , they responded to say they open the boxes to put in bubble wrap as extra protection , i know that to be true because the EU10i sent at the beginning of March did have bubble wrap inside the box however the one being returned didn't . I messaged them to point this out and it must have been relevant because they emailed me back to confirm it did not have any bubble wrap in it , told them its been repacked as the pervious one was in exactly the same way it was delivered and its been sitting in town where i delivered it awaiting collection for 3 days so they will see that for themselves if ever their carriers collect it .


----------

